
Furor on Claim Women's Choices Create Gender Gap in Comp Sci - drewg123
https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2018/06/25/lecturers-explanation-gender-gap-computer-science-it-reflect-womens-choices
======
bsenftner
"Now a new manifesto against diversity efforts in technology has been
published..." I hate this style of leading the reader into what to think
journalism.

Stuart Reges does nothing of the kind, inflammatory blogger.

It's a blog article where he simply talks about the situation, and they says
he thinks women don't code is simply because coding is unappealing to them,
just like pink and dolls are unappealing to boys. He's asking for discussion;
he's not declaring anything. This type of journalism is why we can't discuss
gender in development.

